# The SPICE is back



## Forstride (Sep 10, 2012)

On this day, September 9th, 2012, Valwin rises again!​


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

Yea is good to be back Bro


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

I hit the wrong button. :/


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just in time for the new Vita hack too! Excellent timing, moderators.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

Valwin


----------



## bradzx (Sep 10, 2012)

Did I miss something about him?


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

Your love i feel it guys i really do


----------



## Santee (Sep 10, 2012)

Who are you?

EDIT:


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

Santee said:


> Who are you?



* I'm Gbatemp's Reckoning*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2012)

Santee said:


> EDIT:


I'm leaving GBATemp forever.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, you're back. Still, I see you're using capital letters, which I've never seen you use before. Also you're not even remotely close to being as annoying or poor at grammar as snakeplisken12 or whatever his name is.

I am conflicted.  

Meh, fuck it, Welcome back. You're a lot better than a number of people here.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmm. I came around the time you left, but I hear you left a legacy behind. Anywho, hi there!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 10, 2012)

i made my own topic about you but i want a mod to erase since i did not see this topic before...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Valwin is the guy we're leaving in charge when all of the staff flies off to Bora Bora, never to return.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 10, 2012)

a glorious day. shall we celebrate?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The moderators wanted the “Poopymon Hack” thread locked, but you’ll want it unlocked.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong, read this: http://www.funnyjunk...s/4082446/Anus/


Welcome back, Valwin.  If that really is you.  XD

>mfw Valwin is back:


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 10, 2012)

Soulx suspended as soon as Valwin is unbanned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The moderators wanted the “Poopymon Hack” thread locked, but you’ll want it unlocked.



Get out before I throw you out.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

To all the Valwin haters: "Your punishment must be more severe."


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> TaeWong, read this: http://www.funnyjunk...s/4082446/Anus/



The text in the image reads
Rarely do I see something that makes me think: “Is my anus truly prepared?”

You want the Poopymon Hack thread unlocked.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Soulx suspended as soon as Valwin is unbanned.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Have the moderators unlock “Poopymon Hack” which is related to Poopymon Shit Brown...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

I enjoy seeing TaeWong writhe like a lightly salted slug.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong']:


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Is that why the thread was locked?
And i guess I might have had somthing to do with taewong showing up here


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Have a moderator unlock the Poopymon Hack thread. Here is the link.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/333395-poopymon-hack/


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong get out

This place is all about me now


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Lets just keep this as TaeWong's new thread. its funnier this way XD


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The moderators must unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong']


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The moderators must unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.



TaeWong must go down the stairs. 

Please go stand by the stairs. 

Pak Chooie Unf.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Please have the Poopymon Hack thread unlocked.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 10, 2012)

Was SoulSnatcher really suspended? I can't see on his profile. ;(


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT:
> ...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The moderators want to unlock the “Poopymon Hack” thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> Was SoulSnatcher really suspended? I can't see on his profile. ;(



Yes, he was.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...-poopymon-hack/



Have a moderator unlock this thread.

Stop the Poopymon Hack thread from being locked.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The moderators want to unlock the “Poopymon Hack” thread.



No, we really don't.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...-poopymon-hack/



Stop the Poopymon Hack thread from being locked by making it unlocked.

Moderators, unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Moderators, unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.



Do the Truffle Shuffle.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

It is this locked thread.

Staff, unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> It is this locked thread.
> 
> Staff, unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...-poopymon-hack/



Children must not be involved with butthurtness.

What do you think of the Poopymon Shit Brown hack for Yellow/Orange?

Staff, unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5whaRkuipU

*DO IT!*


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Do the Truffle Shuffle to unlock the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

I never said I'd unlock it if you did the Truffle Shuffle. I just said do it.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The Poopymon Hack thread is still locked.

Unlock it by doing the Truffle Shuffle.

A moderator will do it.

The YouTube Video ID seems to be t5whaRkuipU.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Poopymon Hack thread is still locked.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeTaeWong is your anus prepared?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> TaeTaeWong is your anus prepared?



It's lightly salted, if that's what you mean.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

YOU MAD? No.

Unlock the Poopymon Hack thread by doing the Truffle Shuffle.

Download the YouTube Video using KEEPVID and selecting the MP4 format.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The image says EVERYDAY I’M TRUFFLIN’.

Do the Truffle Shuffle and the moderators will stop the Poopymon Hack thread to be locked.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The image says EVERYDAY I’M TRUFFLIN’.
> 
> Do the Truffle Shuffle and the moderators will stop the Poopymon Hack thread to be locked.



Hyro-Sama's Truffle Shuffle has been accepted.
The Poopymon Hack thread is now open.


EDIT: *was* open.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

You should suck my anus as thanks, [member='TaeWong'].


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The moderator locked the Poopymon Hack thread again!

Do the Thruffle Shuffle and the Poopymon Hack thread will be unlocked forever.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The moderator locked the Poopymon Hack thread again!
> 
> Do the Thruffle Shuffle and the Poopymon Hack thread will be unlocked forever.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Problem,bitch?

Do the Thruffle Shuffle again and the Poopymon Hack thread will be opened forever.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Each key works once. You must now find the next key.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm getting tired of this repetitive taewong. 

i demand more Valwin.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Have a moderator unlock the Poopymon Hack thread and make it not locked forever.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i'm getting tired of this repetitive taewong.
> 
> i demand more Valwin.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Theres only three ways to solve the TaeWong issue.
1. Valwin posts right now.
2. We unlock the Poopymon Hack Thread.
3. We BAN TaeWong ;o;


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> We unlock the Poopymon Hack Thread.



Have a moderator stop locking the Poopymon Hack Thread and make it not locked. Stop making a issue with TaeWong.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm bored.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The Poopymon Hack thread must not be locked forever.

If the moderators will merge this topic with the Poopymon Hack thread, it will be good!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Poopymon Hack thread must not be locked forever.
> 
> If the moderators will merge this topic with the Poopymon Hack thread, it will be good!



Fuck you. This thread is about Valwin .

[member='Valwin'] > [member='TaeWong']


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Poopymon Hack thread must not be locked forever.
> 
> If the moderators will merge this topic with the Poopymon Hack thread, it will be good!



The poopymon hack thread is already open. 

Pray that I do not alter it any further.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> YOU MAD? No.
> 
> Unlock the Poopymon Hack thread by doing the Truffle Shuffle.
> 
> Download the YouTube Video using KEEPVID and selecting the MP4 format.



Im mildly irritated.


----------



## Santee (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Poopymon Hack thread must not be locked forever.
> 
> If the moderators will merge this topic with the Poopymon Hack thread, it will be good!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

Whoever unbanned Valwin is mad gay.


----------



## signz (Sep 10, 2012)

wth is going on. Valwin returns, Taewok is as annoying as a spambot.. Or wait, maybe it IS a spambot?
Anyways, welcome back Valwin! (until your next ban)


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mark this day in GBAtemp history that a member got like 4-5 chances to come back to the forums regardless of broken rules.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Mark this day in GBAtemp history that a member got like 4-5 chances to come back to the forums regardless of broken rules.



Yeah we will mark it right under all the chances that you got bitch.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Mark this day in GBAtemp history that a member got like 4-5 chances to come back to the forums regardless of broken rules.



Whatcha talkin bout Brian117


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT OF JUDAS AND BANES BABIES™ WHAY!!!!
NOW UNBAN SAUSAGE HEAD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Mark this day in GBAtemp history that a member got like 4-5 chances to come back to the forums regardless of broken rules.



Technically it was multiple chances through 3-4 various alternate accounts, two of which received bans through the good old fashioned warning system and not a simple "ban because they're an alt account".

Sorry but GBAtemp has no fucking spine if a member can dick around across like 5 alt accounts, two of which received permabans through reaching 100% warning, and then come back regardless. I rarely complain about the administration here but seriously, grow a fucking pair. It's hard to take rules here seriously if breaking them has no consequence.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark this day in GBAtemp history that a member got like 4-5 chances to come back to the forums regardless of broken rules.
> ...



WHATEVA WHATEVA YOU DONT KNOW ME I DO WHAT I WANT


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> WHATEVA WHATEVA YOU DONT KNOW ME I DO WHAT I WANT



I'm just pointing that rules here are an absolute joke if warnings equate to bans which equate to nothing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark this day in GBAtemp history that a member got like 4-5 chances to come back to the forums regardless of broken rules.
> ...


Dont mind me just quoting for truth.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I beg you don't cry.



Well I guess this isn't the best place for an in-depth discussion on issues with this site but needless to say, this shows some really poor decisions on the staff end of things.

EDIT: On the plus side however we get both Literate Valwin and Illiterate Valwin! soulx won't be so lonely anymore!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sorry but GBAtemp has no fucking spine if a member can dick around across like 5 alt accounts, two of which received permabans through reaching 100% warning, and then come back regardless. I rarely complain about the administration here but seriously, grow a fucking pair. It's hard to take rules here seriously if breaking them has no consequence.



Yeah to me it means anyone can do anything and one day they'll be forgiven.  Made my previous work as a mod here pointless, you warn, you get into heated "discussion" with the person which include insults and then with enough warns they get banned.  Then a little bit later the ban is lifted and all that work has gone to waste.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

On the bright side with soulsnatcher dead  suspended, I now have an easy target to ridicule.

HI VALWIN!


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> On the bright side with soulsnatcher dead  suspended, I now have an easy target to ridicule.
> 
> HI VALWIN!


Hey dude long time  happy to see you come to show your support


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > WHATEVA WHATEVA YOU DONT KNOW ME I DO WHAT I WANT
> ...



You have benefitted from my compassion.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side with soulsnatcher dead  suspended, I now have an easy target to ridicule.
> ...



Contrarily to what people say, I'm not a bad apple.

And apple is not bad,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> You have benefitted from my compassion.



But at this point I feel if I hadn't it wouldn't really matter in the end. There's compassion by giving me a few slaps on the wrist here and there and then there's compassion by having someone with literally over a 200% warning rating across multiple accounts come back again.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > You have benefitted from my compassion.
> ...



You are benefitting from my compassion right now. If I had warned you every time you deserved it for being a fucking troll, you would be the Captain of DS Scene by now. Instead you enjoy a position of privilege. Glass houses.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

Look bitches, it is very simple.

Last week Valwin joined DS Scene and was unfairly banned. On the same day the hundreds of Hentai files he uploaded to filetrip for his seedy little Hentai blog were deleted and his filetrip account was also banned. This caused Valwin much distress and inconvenience. Valwin was very upset and I dont think anyone here wants to see Valwin upset. So to make him feel better he was unbanned from the forum. 

I think everyone agrees that under those circumstances an unbanning was warranted.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

Valwin truly is the hentai baron of Puerto Rico.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> You are benefitting from my compassion right now. If I had warned you every time you deserved it for being a fucking troll, you would be the Captain of DS Scene by now. Instead you enjoy a position of privilege. Glass houses.



If I end up breaking my house to show that this site has some balls then so be it. I know I'm not a perfect member but I haven't gotten dozens of warnings across multiple accounts. I may be a hypocrite but that doesn't stop the issue at hand. I'm saying this site needs some spine. We don't have to be hardasses but something as simple as making bans actually mean something goes a long way. We've had tons of members come back on obvious alt accounts and some have improved their behavior here and have been accepted, others have not. But there's one certain member who never has.

Valwin and GBAtemp is like an abusive relationship. Valwin slaps around GBAtemp a bit and GBAtemp kicks him out of the house. He comes back the next day and says "Baby, I didn't mean it." Then they're back together until it happens again, and again, and again. Sometimes you just need your sassy best friend to say "Lose that zero and get yourself a hero!"

(yes i am that hero)

EDIT: And to elaborate on my metaphor, all of GBAtemp's friends and family don't see why GBAtemp keeps Valwin in her life. GBAtemp is a beautiful, smart young woman and Valwin is a rude, boisterous, abusive fellow. GBAtemp can do so much better and her friends and family can see that. But for some reason, GBAtemp just keeps coming back, like moths to a light or heroin addicts to heroin.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, I dont know who you are.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not saying all my decisions are right, but I'm also not saying you have a clue about this one. Your protest is duly noted.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

Switching from Valwin to Guild is switching from two extremes. From complete neoliberalism to communism. From hot to cold. From shota [censored] to loli [censored].

What we need is a middle ground. A mixed economy. Warm water. Zero fucked up hentai shit.

We need...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> I'm not saying all my decisions are right, but I'm also not saying you have a clue about this one. Your protest is duly noted.



If this does bite you in the ass though, can I say "Told you so" then we can shake hands and go out for a pint of brew?


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)

hi valwin, tell us why 3DS is better than the rest please?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

Flame said:


> *image*



Why is this the only thing that you've posted that I actually thought was funny?


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > *image*
> ...



because you're a closet Vita hater.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Flame said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...



I think he means most of your jokes are shit,


----------



## TheRedfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello valwin


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

Awww, the nostalgia freaks have something to fap over again


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 10, 2012)

lemmingsarecool said:


> Hello valwin


Damn your back?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> lemmingsarecool said:
> 
> 
> > Hello valwin
> ...


fixed


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > lemmingsarecool said:
> ...


my touchpad sucks.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> lemmingsarecool said:
> 
> 
> > Hello valwin
> ...


What about his back?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


It has a mouth?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

@[member='Valwin']


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Seru na vas.

Poopymon Shit Brown is out!

Get ready to spit out your merda...

Do you think what the moderators unlocked the Poopymon Hack thread again and will merge this thread?


----------



## TheRedfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Wait what... the taewong topic is gone?!





I need to press this button


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Seru na vas.
> 
> Poopymon Shit Brown is out!
> 
> ...




The TaeWong broke out of his cage?!?!?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

First Lemmings now Valwin?
I am gone for a week and come back to this shit?!?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you think that the moderators unlocked the Poopymon Hack thread and will merge this topic with this thread?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Do you think that the moderators unlocked the Poopymon Hack thread and will merge this topic with this thread?



Nope.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Get ready to spit out your merda...



Merda or mierda?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Merda is used by many languages.
Mierda is used by Spanish language.

Have a moderator merge this topic with Poopymon Hack thread but you want to swear in different languages.

Vulpes Abnocto said “nope”.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Do you think that the moderators unlocked the Poopymon Hack thread and will merge this topic with this thread?


TaeWong vs Valwin

OOOH MY GAAAAAAWWWWWWDD


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Now... have a moderator merge this thread with the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Now... have a moderator merge this thread with the Poopymon Hack thread.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark this day in GBAtemp history that a member got like 4-5 chances to come back to the forums regardless of broken rules.
> ...



*le gasp* I GOT ONE WHOLE CHANCE! WHICH IS WHAT EVERYBODY IS SUPPOSED TO RECEIVE TO SHOW THEIR CHANGED ATTITUDE! But Valwin got how many? And his attitude still hasn't changed? Hm.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...



Valwin could be worse, he could cry like a little bitch in absolutely every thread he posts in the way you do. 

Bitch.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


I am going to agree with Brain on this one. How many chances does a guy need?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I am going to agree with Brain on this one. How many chances does a guy need?



Well take the number of Valwin's warns and bans, add them together, and then add one to it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to agree with Brain on this one. How many chances does a guy need?
> ...


I came up with cookies to that answer...I think I did my math wrong


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...



Well luckily your opinion is just as irrelevant to me as Brians is.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Cookies


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



I'd redo the math, I got "this number is entirely fucking stupid for the subject matter".


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...



Or you know, he could set a bad example for GBAtemp and show the corruption of the staff and the rules here. Oh wait.

Also, hi fatass! Are you still single and shoving down food? :>

R.I.P Boogs, who was a bitch and had a bitch owner. Bitch.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

@[member='Valwin'], do you get turned on by the fucked bestiality hentai you post?

I've just seen a picture of a 3D animu girl getting fucked by a frog.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've just seen a picture of a 3D animu girl getting fucked by a frog.



Ribbit.


----------



## signz (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.


Ironically I think this is just about the only serious post in the thread


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.
> ...



>srs post in eof


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.



This isn't 4chan, you can't do whatever the fuck you want. I know "it's just a forum" but it's something I enjoy using. We shouldn't have shit in our water supply.

EDIT: And I'd hope our "crying" would at least, in some way, affect staff decisions on this matter.

Also, two bargains I'm willing to offer:
Ban soulx completely and I'll never hassle anyone about this Valwin thing. I'll actively support it.
I'll actively support the decision for the unban. If you're wrong though and he gets another ban though, I get a Global Moderator position.
LET'S PLAY A RISKY GAME STAFFERS.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> We shouldn't have shit in our water supply.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 10, 2012)

So wait wait wait wait wait.
Member accrues 100% warn status=bannable offense. 
Member creates dup account=bannable.
For those of you playing along at home, how many bans is that? 2.
Member creates multiple dup accounts after the first 2 are banned=More bans. 

Something unfortunate happens to member elsewhere after banishment, we feel bad and great him amnesty regardless of +2 bans. 

jkDolan.jpg


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.
> ...



I want in on that shit. I call for Administrator position on the second bargain.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.
> ...



ALL RIGHT COMRADES, LETS GET READY FOR SOME MOTHERFUCKING REVOLTING NEXT MONTH!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist for Admin.

I'll start making the posters, everyone else can start the canvasing.



Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrnite said:


>



She looks similar to the girl getting fucked by a giant frog on Valwin's hentai blog.

EDIT:

@Guild McVitaism, at least make your posters more 'soviet.' i.e. Crazy art


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> She looks similar to the girl getting fucked by a giant frog on Valwin's hentai blog.



She's had her moments


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > She looks similar to the girl getting fucked by a giant frog on Valwin's hentai blog.
> ...



If this was Valwin's hentai blog, the girl would be sucking the cat's cock.

The most depressing thing is I'm not even joking.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


You mean she's not? This changes everything


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild should totally photoshop his face to these posters.














You have to love Soviet propaganda posters.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler


I recently heard this is the same advertisement Mitt is using to get into office
True story.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread has now been taken over by Guild's revolt.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2012)

FOR OUR HOME!
FOR STALIN!
FOR PEACE!
FOR COMMUNISM!


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

If Guild's revolution succeeds than EoF is becoming the Gulag.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> FOR OUR HOME!
> FOR STALIN!
> FOR PEACE!
> FOR COMMUNISM!



FOR CHAN!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

What the fuck bitches?

I leave for a bit and when I come back all the crying has stopped?

Unacceptable!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

First order of New reign under Guild.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

I know I heard somebody say Wallpaper Thread


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> What the fuck bitches?
> 
> I leave for a bit and when I come back all the crying has stopped?
> 
> Unacceptable!


Yeah we got tired of you posting the same ";O;" over and over again.

All we yearn for is something new.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> She looks similar to the girl getting fucked by a giant frog on Valwin's hentai blog.




na the girl there haves black hair


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck bitches?
> ...



I beg you don't cry.

;O;


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

Me Guevara


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

For people with low resolution monitors:
Hum the theme from 2001 as you scroll right.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2012)

What the fucking fuck. Almost 200 notifications in the last like...16 hours and MOST OF THEM ARE FROM HERE.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> What the fucking fuck. Almost 200 notifications in the last like...16 hours and MOST OF THEM ARE FROM HERE.




Isn't auto-subscribe GREAT!?!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

GBATemp doesn't need a shitty Wallpaper thread. I have 4chan for that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > What the fucking fuck. Almost 200 notifications in the last like...16 hours and MOST OF THEM ARE FROM HERE.
> ...


I could've sworn I unfollowed, but damn it I didn't >.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> GBATemp doesn't need a shitty Wallpaper thread. I have 4chan for that.



GBAtemp doesn't need a shitty 4chan, we have Valwin for that.










Wait, wut?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

...So erm now a Ghostbusters thread?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

Everyone already missed my awesome Photoshop.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Everyone already missed my awesome Photoshop.



The giant ass wallpapers are attempting to overshadow your greatness.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> ...So erm now a Ghostbusters thread?



no this is a wallpaper thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.superbwallpapers.com/meme/meme-mario-8721/


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *snip*



I love Calvin & Hobbes.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 10, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > lemmingsarecool said:
> ...


He has a lump so big  that everyone sees it


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes yes yes this topic pleases Valwin


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Yes yes yes this topic pleases Valwin


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Cat (female at that) doin the face hump, gettin her drank on while piloting a space craft... SHIT BULMA, GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2012)

Excuse me. I might or might not be completely blitzed from various pain medications, but what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Che cazzo is Poopymon Shit Brown being an anus?
Stop making Poopymon Shit Brown to be an anus and make it as an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Excuse me. I might or might not be completely blitzed from various pain medications, but what the fuck is going on here?





TaeWong said:


> Che cazzo is Poopymon Shit Brown being an anus?
> Stop making Poopymon Shit Brown to be an anus and make it as an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.



I think he explained it.

I think.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Excuse me. I might or might not be completely blitzed from various pain medications, but what the fuck is going on here?



Valwin's back. Didn't you read through the 13 pages of shit?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me. I might or might not be completely blitzed from various pain medications, but what the fuck is going on here?
> ...



13 pages of shit?

Bitch this thread is quality and the EOF resurrection for real. 

Tears and wallpaper FTW!


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 11, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



And bulma


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Che cazzo is Poopymon Shit Brown being an anus?
> Stop making Poopymon Shit Brown to be an anus and make it as an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.



hey i only talk about anus jokes here now piss off!! i just lost the game thanks to you!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Excuse me. I might or might not be completely blitzed from various pain medications, but what the fuck is going on here?


umm nothing (hides a url stuff)


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>



What's so special about- oh...oh that's clever.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 11, 2012)

Vulpes modded me :/

Alt wallpaper:




MOD THAT, BITCH!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 11, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> Vulpes modded me :/
> 
> Alt wallpaper:
> 
> ...



10/10 would set as wallpaper again.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> >


...wat?


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Wow,,, Why is everyone so fucking butthurt and mad here? You guys should calm down and stop taking a FORUM so serious! Valwin got unbanned, so what? He had many chances and a couple alt accounts, so what? Maybe he'll change, maybe he won't. Nobody knows and nobody will know until it happens. If he acts stupid enough again, he'll get banned again. Maybe forever, maybe not. Your silly crying won't change a thing.



RULE #1 never ever post stuff like telling people what to do in EOF!! they don't give a rat's ass cause it's the only place you can spam shit so now if you pardon me i'm installing a new client for my dad's  face to be on the most wanted pic for reviewing atari porn!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


it floating


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)

Mario is mid jump dude.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>








that's what i feel like doing right now...


----------



## finkmac (Sep 11, 2012)

A teamspeak server admin I know says a guy named "Valwin" came on to the server and started talking about how much better the Vita was to the 3DS, and posting Hen-tie's…

Claimed they were some idiot griefer that we had on some Minecraft server we hosted.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

wait gbatemp has a minecraft server

what am i doing here


----------



## finkmac (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> wait gbatemp has a minecraft server
> 
> what am i doing here



no. go make one.

good luck.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

finkmac said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > wait gbatemp has a minecraft server
> ...


it wud lag pretty bad


(2.3 ghz with 8 gigs of ram and 3 mBs internet speed is no server speeds)


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 11, 2012)

What ever happened to the Valwinator or something like that?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...



3 Mb or MB? The rest of the specs are fine, it's pretty much what I run my server on. If it's 3 Mbps, then too slow.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2012)

*;O;*

Nah, I kid. Welcome back, the Caesar of Trolls and relentless Nintenboy.



DJPlace said:


> RULE #1 never ever post stuff like telling people what to do in EOF!


_*Rule #1*_ - Under no circumstances should you snap at SignZ - he knows what he's talking about. _*Rule #2*_ - If he doesn't, check Rule #1.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 11, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> RULE #1 never ever post stuff like telling people what to do in EOF!! they don't give a rat's ass cause it's the only place you can spam shit



http://gbatemp.net/topic/317755-spamming-the-entire-eof-or-necrobumping-a-thread-is-not-cool/
That thread tells us what to do and stops us spamming

2-0


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...


3 mega bit


----------



## Janthran (Sep 12, 2012)

You should have waited until today.
Then you could use the smexy motto "never forget"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2012)

Janthran said:


> You should have waited until today.
> Then you could use the smexy motto "never forget"



If we had, the tagline would have been "The terrorists have won".


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 14, 2012)

Nobody wants kerning.


----------



## FailName (Sep 14, 2012)

You sure no one wants kerning? Without it, all these letters would be unevenly spaced.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 14, 2012)

...am I late to the party?

*sigh* come on, Helmic regulator, you have one job!


----------

